# BEST PSU FOR CONFIGURATION



## Bhav (Aug 29, 2017)

I want to upgrade my system with following

AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Ram - corsair lpx 8gb
Mother board - Asus rog strix b350-f

I will us this following from my old system

GPU - Asus Strix 960gtx 4gb
HDD - 1TBx3 hdd + 320gb hdd
DVD -  Asus dvd drive

Please suggest me a good PSU for this system

currently using corsair vs450 can it will run this system or not


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

What is your current config? What tasks and games would you be running on this pc?


----------



## Bhav (Aug 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is your current config? What tasks and games would you be running on this pc?


Current system is follwing
AMD Fx6300
Ram - Corsair vengeance 4x3=12 gb
Mother board - Asus M5A78L-M
GPU - Asus Strix 960gtx 4gb
HDD - 1TBx3 hdd + 320gb hdd
DVD - Asus dvd drive
Cabinet - Cooler Master k281 with  2 Led 120mm fan and  1 120mm fan
Power supply - Corsair Vs450


on my new update wants to play all games on 1080p with max setting


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

Bhav said:


> Current system is follwing
> AMD Fx6300
> Ram - Corsair vengeance 4x3=12 gb
> Mother board - Asus M5A78L-M
> ...



Although upgrading to a 1060 6gb would be a better option since you want to play at 1080p max settings, I'm not sure if fx6300 would cause a bottleneck. What is your budget for upgrades?


----------



## gta5 (Aug 30, 2017)

how old is your VS450 and what is your budget for PSU ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2017)

Plummobile said:


> *Best PSU for this configuration*
> 
> So I decided to build a PC what's the best PSU for this configuration:
> Motherboard - Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
> ...



Don't get this config now.


----------



## Bhav (Aug 30, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Although upgrading to a 1060 6gb would be a better option since you want to play at 1080p max settings, I'm not sure if fx6300 would cause a bottleneck. What is your budget for upgrades?


i will buy that gpu after some time for new upgrade costing for mother bard+possessor+ram is  32400 this prices are from www.primeabgb.com this site max to max for PSU i will spend 5.5k max


----------



## Bhav (Aug 30, 2017)

gta5 said:


> how old is your VS450 and what is your budget for PSU ?


its about 4 years


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't get this config now.



He already has this config. He wants to upgrade to Ryzen from the FX.


----------

